# Video: Amazing Nikon zoom lens



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

For those who haven't seen the Nikon Cool Pix P900 in action, it's zoom capabilities are incredible to say the least. For less than $600, this camera is quite impressive There are several good videos of them in action on YouTube, but here is a good example zoomed in on the moon. Bird watchers and peeping Toms will love these things.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Time to sell my telescope..........


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I have a Nikon D3200 SLR camera and even though this thing isn't an SLR, with that kind of power on that lens that price is a steal compared to the cost for me having to buy a more powerful lens for my existing camera. Incredible and thanks for sharing this. Maybe I'll have to hang out on my kayak and take photos of the beach LOL


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Well after carefully reviewing the pros and cons of the Nikon Coolpix P900 camera I went ahead and ordered it yesterday. I have a Nikon D3200 already with two lenses, but the most powerful one is only 200mm compared to the 2000mm on the Nikon P900. It is on backorder still directly from Nikon where I ordered it so I am going to go photogcrazy once this camera arrives. It has a time lapse feature on it as well which I look forward to use for landscape/skyscapes. The pros to ordering this camera is the fact that a zoom of that power would be thousands for the D3200 and it also shoots macro for extreme close ups too which I don't have and for some time now have really wanted. Thanks for letting me know about this All Eyes!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Kayak1979, If you would, I'd love to see some photos taken with your camera when it arrives. I am debating on buying one myself. There are some videos on YouTube of the Cool Pix that blow my mind. One of them is of a hawk shot at over 100 yards away, and you can see a tiny bug crawling on it's neck. I have always wanted a camera with large optical zoom capabilities but as you said, the cost has always been too much for me to justify one. If you haven't already seen the videos that are online, go check them out. Here is one taken of mountain climbers that's really cool. The close up is a bit blurry due to the heat waves, but I never dreamed you could get a zoom like this for under a grand.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

kayak1979 said:


> I have a Nikon D3200 SLR camera and even though this thing isn't an SLR, with that kind of power on that lens that price is a steal compared to the cost for me having to buy a more powerful lens for my existing camera. Incredible and thanks for sharing this. Maybe I'll have to hang out on my kayak and take photos of the beach LOL


Eagerly awaiting closeups of the sand at Mentor Headlands............


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Good luck finding one. I have searched all over the internet for one. They are on back order most everywhere and Nikon can't tell you when they will be back in stores. There are a few on eBay but they are priced up to 3 times MSRP. Lot of reviews on them on the Coolpix P900 FB page.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I'll definitely update a video and photos here once it arrives in the meantime I've already began thinking about areas around Geauga and surrounding where I can get to a really high vantage point to capture just how far it can zoom, particularly at something interesting as a focal point. If anyone has any ideas let me know. Would prefer not to go to the city though, would rather over look from a natural viewpoint. I'll be doing a lot of nature photography with this camera and think it will really be nice to use as a spotting scope for fields this summer/fall when it arrives. I might even put it in my backpack and take it up in my climber this season if I hunt along farm fields. This season I'm going to try to get up higher in the stands to try to self film hunts with action cams so I may as well bring this too. I wish I would have had this camera this early spring when all those loons were on Ladue passing through. I've watched a really good amount of the reviews and test shots on YouTube and that's what finally made me pull the trigger on ordering it. It has so many applications to it with the lens as a super zoom/macro, and I already had been thinking about ordering a spotting scope with an adapter for my cell phone but this truly does kill a lot of birds with one stone.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Where did you order from ? Were you put on backorder ?


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Slatebar said:


> Where did you order from ? Were you put on backorder ?


Slatebar, I decided to order directly from Nikon. For two days it just said: "Your order is pending", now yesterday it shows "We are processing your order at this time" After doing some research it seems like they are going to be shipping a new batch this month and hopefully by ordering directly from Nikon that expedites the process.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I ordered one from Nikon 3 days ago and the status is the same as yours "We are processing your order at this time" We'll see how long it takes to actually be available. I doubt it will be soon but I can always hope for the best.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I heard that Belichick bought one to use for scouting. From the 30th floor of the terminal tower he can watch the Browns practice in Berea.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> I heard that Belichick bought one to use for scouting. From the 30th floor of the terminal tower he can watch the Browns practice in Berea.


HAHA! I heard that he ordered the camera destroyed because word got out that he knows all 3 of our plays.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Lundy said:


> I ordered one from Nikon 3 days ago and the status is the same as yours "We are processing your order at this time" We'll see how long it takes to actually be available. I doubt it will be soon but I can always hope for the best.


@Lundy I look forward to your photographs with the P900. It would be nice to have a forum on here for us amateur photographers to post to. I noticed the Bucks & Does forum seems to be filled with a lot recently! Here is a moon photo I shot tonight of the "blue moon" using my Nikon D3200 and a 55-200mm lens. I can't wait to use the P900 2000mm. Hopefully we receive them before the autumn foilage is here. I look forward to trying the time lapse mode in my treestand.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Just called Nikon customer service and gave them my order #. It still shows processing on my order info page. She told me it is back ordered still and they have no idea when it will ship. She told me that Nikon actually has now taken the option of ordering the P900 off the website because of so many backorders. It is incredible how popular this camera is.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

kayak1979 said:


> Just called Nikon customer service and gave them my order #. It still shows processing on my order info page. She told me it is back ordered still and they have no idea when it will ship. She told me that Nikon actually has now taken the option of ordering the P900 off the website because of so many backorders. It is incredible how popular this camera is.


That's the same info that I was given. After seeing these things in action, it's no wonder why everyone wants one. The first time I saw the zoom test online I wondered if it was even real. Especially for the price. Makes you wonder how many orders have been placed and what the future sales will be. The way technology keeps growing, in 10 years we will probably all have the equivalent to the Hubble space telescope in our pockets.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Called Nikon and canceled my order today. At the rate it is in demand I'm thinking by the time it arrives nikon will be releasing another one. I want to wait and see if the P900 will have a upgrade with higher megapixels, and also it would be alot better if it had the option to shoot in raw rather than just jpeg.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Received notification that mine shipped and will arrive at my home today!

Nikon shipped to me NDA at no charge.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice Lundy! Let us know how you like it and post some pics if you would.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Just wondering if anybody has been able to get one of these P900's yet. After phone conversations with both Nikon and several camera shops I gave up and ordered a P610. It should be arriving soon. I really don't think Nikon will offer this camera again. If it does it will be much ore than $595.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, I received mine back in late August. I haven't had much time to play with it yet but the pics I did take were very nice.

I won't use it much until this upcoming deer gun season. I'll let you know how it does.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I missed this thread on it's first go round. Lundy's recent post bringing it ttt enabled me to find it. An optical zoom of 83x? That's just phenomenal! I come from the days of having a 35mm body and hanging different lenses off the front of it. I don't remember such a capability even being possible no matter what you were using.

Right now I have a Nikon Coolpix L620 that I got dirt cheap at Wally World and it takes very nice pictures, but it's nothing like this at a little more than 3x the price. Can you imagine a rifle scope with the same capability? I can see our defense department talking urgently with Nikon right now!


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

buckeyebowman said:


> I missed this thread on it's first go round. Lundy's recent post bringing it ttt enabled me to find it. An optical zoom of 83x? That's just phenomenal! I come from the days of having a 35mm body and hanging different lenses off the front of it. I don't remember such a capability even being possible no matter what you were using.
> 
> Right now I have a Nikon Coolpix L620 that I got dirt cheap at Wally World and it takes very nice pictures, but it's nothing like this at a little more than 3x the price. Can you imagine a rifle scope with the same capability? I can see our defense department talking urgently with Nikon right now!


Yea, I know what you mean about the 35mm's. I got my first good digital (canon EOS) about a year or so ago but it also came with 2 lens. I don't think I will never completely get away from the 35's . Love the old Minolta and Canon AE1 and T90


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

That's discouraging news about the supply and demand of the P900. Wish I had one the other night when the moon was full. Here is a shot I snapped of it with my cell phone that looks like a light bulb stuck in my chimney. Semi out of focus and almost eerie looking. Did anyone else take any pictures of the last full moon?


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Slatebar said:


> Yea, I know what you mean about the 35mm's. I got my first good digital (canon EOS) about a year or so ago but it also came with 2 lens. I don't think I will never completely get away from the 35's . Love the old Minolta and Canon AE1 and T90


I know what you mean Slatebar. I still have my old Minolta SRT-101 body and an assortment of lenses. A completely manual camera, not one automatic feature on it! And I love it though I haven't used it in years. I took some amazing pics of the interiors of cathedrals in Bologna, Italy with no flash, all natural light! 400ASA film, read the light meter through the lens and adjusted my aperture setting and exposure time. I couldn't believe how well the pics turned out. 

A couple weeks ago I encountered 3 doe while hiking through Mill Creek Park. I managed to get some decent pics, but what a chore with the auto focus! With all the saplings, branches, leaves and twigs in the way the camera had a hard time deciding what to focus on!


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

While studying Fine Art at Kent State I had a Photography class that was strictly B&W photography and my first film camera was a Canon AE-1. Talk about a blast. Going out in the morning with a plan for a study for what images to capture. My one project was to capture rural decay. What was so engaging with film was then driving to Kent and going to the dark room to develop the negatives in the tiny little closet they had and fumble around trying remember exactly where everything was at that you had in order on the shelf. Then come back out and work on developing negatives and printing/projecting the photos you took, it was a really long process but I really developed a passion and appreciation for photography even more so doing it the old way with film. What is interesting is how in a way the development process back then was the original photoshop. I learned how there were ways to dodge and burn areas you might want to remove something from a photograph when projecting the negative on the enlarging paper. So often I would have to do the process over and over again just to get the right contrast between black and white for the photograph. Manual focus is indeed the way to go even when using digital. I had a D3100 and upgraded to a Nikon D3200 because of the video option. I would like a P900 for that zoom but I am holding out on possibly another one after they perfect them somewhat. One thing I learned from a professor that taught Sound Engineering and Audio Production was to always wait for a couple of something new that comes along before buying it because it will usually be perfected later. A superzoom bridge camera will hopefully be something I can get in the near future to take incredible nature photographs across fields, especially birds which I enjoy then painting onto canvas or wood carvings.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

By the way I have some of my artwork uploaded in an album on here. You can view it here:
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/media/albums/my-artwork.3583/


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I thought using 4x5 format cameras were the only way to go. At one time I owned an 8x10 format. When I owned it, I was employed by a professional photographic lab. So access to an 8x10 enlarger was no problem . There is nothing like a 16x20 print from a 8x10 negative. I do not think digital is of quality of a 4x5 format. But, being able to shoot 100's of pics with no film or developing costs is outrageous. No longer own those large formats, I still own a medium format. bunch of 35 laying around. Had a AE-1 once, but, riding a horse with a long camera strap and a oak tree...well...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Dovans said:


> I thought using 4x5 format cameras were the only way to go. At one time I owned an 8x10 format. When I owned it, I was employed by a professional photographic lab. So access to an 8x10 enlarger was no problem . There is nothing like a 16x20 print from a 8x10 negative. I do not think digital is of quality of a 4x5 format. But, being able to shoot 100's of pics with no film or developing costs is outrageous. No longer own those large formats, I still own a medium format. bunch of 35 laying around. Had a AE-1 once, but, riding a horse with a long camera strap and a oak tree...well...


I got one in the closet if you want to make an offer...Couple lenses - wide angle, zoom


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

kayak1979 said:


> While studying Fine Art at Kent State I had a Photography class that was strictly B&W photography and my first film camera was a Canon AE-1. Talk about a blast. Going out in the morning with a plan for a study for what images to capture. My one project was to capture rural decay. What was so engaging with film was then driving to Kent and going to the dark room to develop the negatives in the tiny little closet they had and fumble around trying remember exactly where everything was at that you had in order on the shelf. Then come back out and work on developing negatives and printing/projecting the photos you took, it was a really long process but I really developed a passion and appreciation for photography even more so doing it the old way with film. What is interesting is how in a way the development process back then was the original photoshop. I learned how there were ways to dodge and burn areas you might want to remove something from a photograph when projecting the negative on the enlarging paper. So often I would have to do the process over and over again just to get the right contrast between black and white for the photograph. Manual focus is indeed the way to go even when using digital. I had a D3100 and upgraded to a Nikon D3200 because of the video option. I would like a P900 for that zoom but I am holding out on possibly another one after they perfect them somewhat. One thing I learned from a professor that taught Sound Engineering and Audio Production was to always wait for a couple of something new that comes along before buying it because it will usually be perfected later. A superzoom bridge camera will hopefully be something I can get in the near future to take incredible nature photographs across fields, especially birds which I enjoy then painting onto canvas or wood carvings.
> 
> View attachment 196548


And yes! Film development is another subject that has been nearly totally subsumed under the new digital format. Back in the day you could "push" or "pull" a negative to give more or less light according to what you wanted. Stanley Kubrick pushed negatives like crazy for the interiors of "Barry Lyndon" which were shot totally by candlelight! Absolutely unheard of at the time!.

And waiting for the second or third iteration of a product is something I heard in connection with car models. The guy said don't ever buy the first year model of a car. It will be full of flaws that will be corrected in the second and third year.



Dovans said:


> I thought using 4x5 format cameras were the only way to go. At one time I owned an 8x10 format. When I owned it, I was employed by a professional photographic lab. So access to an 8x10 enlarger was no problem . There is nothing like a 16x20 print from a 8x10 negative. I do not think digital is of quality of a 4x5 format. But, being able to shoot 100's of pics with no film or developing costs is outrageous. No longer own those large formats, I still own a medium format. bunch of 35 laying around. Had a AE-1 once, but, riding a horse with a long camera strap and a oak tree...well...


Wow, Dovans! Sounds like you had access to some Hasselblads! As far as quality goes, there are many who agree with you, including many Hollywood directors who decry the digital format and still prefer film.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

There have been numerous times where I miss being n a dark room. Loved black and white. So much you could manipulate Few times I have thought of putting a darkroom together n the basement.
.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Well I took the long way around the barn, but finally ended up with a P900. I had actually gave up on getting one and ordered a P610. While researching the p610 I kept looking at that Canon SX60. The morning the 610 arrived I found the P900 and ordered it. The 610 had not been opened yet so I called the store and ask if I could return it and pay the difference between it and order one of the Cannons. They agreed. So Today I received the 900 and Should get the SX60 next week. I think I am going to like both;


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

@Slatebar I can't resist it anymore the temptation is too great. I just ordered the P900 again. I need that camera now. lol


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

It was cold and raining today, so I only played around with the P900 at home. Hope it will be nice day tomorrow so I can hit some country roads and get some shots of barns, old abandon buildings and bridges. This is a pic I took of a quarter. The end of the lens was no more than a half inch above the coin.. Fantastic camera..


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm still waiting on my P900. I keep hoping I'll get notification from Amazon that they sent it! Would love to see some photos if anyone that owns the camera has had a chance to take it outside yet.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

kayak1979 said:


> I'm still waiting on my P900. I keep hoping I'll get notification from Amazon that they sent it! Would love to see some photos if anyone that owns the camera has had a chance to take it outside yet.


X2. Curious to know how easy it is to stabilize at high zoom without a tripod. 83X optical zoom would make for some amazing nature shots. Some of the videos on this camera are pretty cool.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I imagine it would be like rifle shooting with a high power scope. The higher the power, the more "jiggles" you'll see. I used to sight in my rifle ( muzzleloader and centerfire) holding them freehand, but I could never be absolutely sure that the misses were the result of scope misalignment or my jiggling. 

So, I invested in an aiming aid. It's not exactly a Caldwell Lead Sled, it's a much cheaper plastic thing called a Sight Vise. Does the job quite nicely. Sighted in my .243 last year and my muzzleloader today with 3 shots apiece! 

I can't imagine functioning anywhere near 83 power without some sort of aid, especially in a video format. Just your heartbeat alone could make the image so blurry it would be useless. And not having worked with the camera, I have no idea what the aperture and shutter speed settings would need to be to function out there even for still photography. Of course, it's all automatic today!


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

All Eyes, I am finding it very hard to keep it on an object while zoomed at higher powers. In fact I have yet to see anything while fully zoomed. I have not mounted it to a tripod yet. I have a video I made and I'm trying to post it. BTW, this camera is amazing at closeups, by closeups I mean less than 1 inch away..


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks guys. I was curious as to how well the image stabilization works at full zoom. Like Buckeyebowman said, it's really hard to keep a target still through a rifle scope at long distance. And it doesn't help that I shake like a leaf to begin with. Sounds like a tripod would be needed for long range shots. Good to know.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Finally had a chance to start playing with mine. Learning how to use it this week and having fun while deer hunting

A series of pics of a deer from 145 yds, First pic just slightly zoomed in and then a little more each time up to maximum optical zoom.

































90 yds, not full zoom


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Very nice. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Lundy - Hand held or with a tripod?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Handheld


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Lundy said:


> Handheld


Sweet!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

One I like from this week.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Lundy said:


> One I like from this week.


Beautiful photos, this camera is a definite for nature photography


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

A few from last week. Cannot get the whole moon in the picture when zoomed to full power and I am having a heck of a time holding it still. The bird was about 150 feet away..


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Thank you both Lundy and Slatebar for posting the pictures. Appears to be a great camera for the money. Nature shots with a tripod would be amazing with an optical zoom like that. 
Lundy, that picture of the bluebird is awesome. I've looked forward to seeing such shots from you guys.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Well I received my Nikon P900 today. Good thing my tax return is arriving soon! I decided to shoot an example of just how far this can zoom with a few photos!


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Here are a couple bird photos I took while out on the hike tonight! Cabin fever is setting in so I am happy to get out with my new camera now!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

That cardinal looks cold.....Thanks for sharing.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Every time this thread pops up I want that camera just a little bit more!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

buckeyebowman said:


> Every time this thread pops up I want that camera just a little bit more!


Same here! lol


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Great shots Kayak. One day I will have to own one of these cameras. Just bought a 55-300mm lens for my daughters Nikon. She is testing it out in Vegas this week and I'm looking forward to the pictures she takes with it. Not anywhere close to the zoom of the 900, but still a nice jump from the 18-55 mm that she had.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Just a couple more bird pics from deer season. I took a bunch. It's pretty bad that I hand a bird feeder by my deer blinds

Who knew a starling has this much detail!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Awesome pics Lundy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Lundy, what species is that second bird? I see tons of them where I hunt. If I don't miss my guess they are some kind of woodpecker, but I'm judging that by their behavior. 

Another thing that impresses me about this lens system is not just the degree of magnification, but also the sharpness and clarity of the finished image. Don't know how far the bird feeder was from your deer blind, or what magnification you needed to capture those images, but I do know this. With the old 35mm film cameras, at extreme magnification your depth of field becomes very small. To combat this you'd have to stop down your lens to the smallest aperture and use very fast film, which would introduce graininess. Nikon seems to have all that beat with this system. 

Which means that the "want" factor for this camera has just been ratcheted up another notch! So, go ahead guys. Just keep on posting those pics, making me feel like Al Pacino in The Godfather, Part II. "Every time I think I'm out, they pull me back in!"


----------



## krustymc223 (Jul 19, 2009)

. . . Red-Bellied Woodpecker . . .


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

A couple more. They sizing on here does not do the detail in these pictures full justice. Look at the detail of the feathers in the close shot. This camera is fun.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks krusty! 

And Lundy, that's exactly what I was talking about. The sharpness and clarity of the images. The detail that these pics have is stunning! And kayak's pics of the distant farm are no less impressive. Let's check out a farm over 2 miles away and, while we're at it, have a look in the barn! 

That's it! I gotta have one!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

You know the details are impressive when reality starts looking low quality.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Here is time lapse photography done with the Nikon P900 at Headwaters Park aka East Branch Reservoir yesterday. Follow the link to see the video.
https://goo.gl/photos/4vmurn37jUaZXzrM8











I also got some shots too hiking at Swine Creek Park, Headwaters, Burton Wetlands, & Eldon Russel yesterday.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Very cool Kayak. That time lapse video is awesome.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Didn't work for me. All I got was "invalid parameters", whatever that means.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks! I uploaded to YouTube just for you @buckeyebowman !


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Thank you, kayak! Very impressive indeed. Also impressive was the link at the end about brook trout in Geauga Cty!


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Photographed this whitetail yesterday after work. Sat beside a field row of trees overlooking farm fields for hours until sunset. An amazing way to spend an afternoon/evening. I was about to give up as my battery was running low from occasionally turning the camera on to zoom the horizon lines. (Have to purchase some spare batteries now!) Just as I was packing I looked across and there appeared a deer right before sunset. Really love my P900 right now. Does this deer seem strange colored or is it just transitioning?


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Looks like his,her coat is getting patchy, transitioning from Winter to Summer coat. The Summer coat is the orangish part. I've seen some deer in late Spring, early Summer, that were as red-orange as a sailor's delight sunset.

Also, I went on some photography forum to check comments about the P900. Sheesh! You'd think this country was populated with thousands upon thousands of Anzel Adamses! I think the camera is just amazing.


----------

